
Amazon, Wish Restricting Seed Sales May Not Stop Mystery Mailings - fortran77
https://www.wsj.com/articles/wish-joins-amazon-in-restricting-seed-sales-amid-global-seed-mystery-11599489002
======
Thetawaves
Well there goes my ornamental tree and pepper collection..

What a disappointment.

